# 10G'z Saltwater Build - PIC Journal & Log :D



## 10G

progress updates moved to a diff forum folks, link to other forum will be posted shortly, stay tuned yall


----------



## kamal

If those are CFL bulbs you will need to upgrade lighting if you do decide to keep any corals  I would also go with something like an ac110 for the hob filter as there is a ton more room for media or even a refugium to grow pods for the livestock.


----------



## solarz

What size is that tank?


----------



## Kimchi24

hey, mind sharing your startup costs? I'd like to venture into a nano saltie tank one day but financially unable to at the moment.


----------



## 10G

testsetsetsetsetestsetsetsetsetestsetsetsetsetestsetsetsetsetestsetsetsetsetestsetsetsetsetestsetsetsetsetestsetsetsetsetestsetsetsetsetestsetsetsetsetestsetsetsetsetestsetsetsetse


----------



## 10G

testsetestsetsetse


----------



## solarz

10G said:


> 10G, like my username hehe


In that case, there's now much option for FOWLR, as the tank is too small for anything more than a single damselfish. Unless you can get your hands on some really small nanofish.

I would suggest keeping some softies and a cleaner shrimp.


----------



## altcharacter

I know this will eventually be said so I think i'll say it from now...

A 10g as your first tank is going to be a disaster! For myself, I was thinking of doing a 8g again but then decided against it due to the extreme work you need to do with the tank to keep it liveable.

Some of the biggest problems with a small tank are:
Powerhead is half the size of the tank.
Heater can boil your tank in an hour
Lights can boil your tank in an hour
evaporation swings can be deadly
Ph swings are unreal
no room for livestock
Can't enjoy the tank since the maintenance on them is quite alot.

I hope this doesn't offend or deter you from doing a saltwater tank but your 10g is going to be really rough after 3-4 months once everything starts to settle in.

Flexin5 had a 10g and loved it until it basically died...then he switched to his 105g.
I owned a 8g and now own a 50g with 20g sump.
Explor3r use to own a 20g long and now owns a 200g with 50g sump.

It's just easier to operate and maintain a larger tank. Although I'll say the sweet spot is around the 50-75g range. The larger ones are great but the cleaning time is a bit more than what I own.

Good luck and I hope you learn alot from this nano


----------



## 10G

fsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdf


----------



## 10G

sadfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdf


----------



## ameekplec.

Everything looks like a great start - but too much rock. You'll only need 1/2 ~ 3/4 of what you have there. 

Try to avoid rocks touching the side glass. Leaving 2" at least is recommended, to allow for cleaning and water flow. Also, leaving a 1" gap in the back for the same reasons is advisable.

As for what to put in? You can put in easy-to-keep solfties (zoas, xenia, mushrooms, etc), as well as several options on small fish, such as some eviota or other nano-gobies, as well as lots of different inverts.

Good luck!


----------



## 10G

sdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdf


----------



## ameekplec.

Nano tanks can be fun - this 20g was two years old (dimensions were 16x16x20):









There's challenges for sure, but nanos are great fun  Especially good for getting your hands wet and sharpening your salty-senses for prime time with a bigger tank upgrade (which inevitably always happens )


----------



## 10G

adfsdfsdfsdfsdf


----------



## Steel_Wind

10G said:


> Amazon delivery! Stocking up the hardware, ooooh yeaaaaa.


Amazon.ca had the Hydor wave controller on this week for $28.51. Free shipping! Hell, I got it less than 24 hours later at my door.

I couldn't resist at that price and got one with another Nano425 to match one I already had. Though I don't think a 10g is the place for 2 Hydors and a wave controller...


----------



## Steel_Wind

10G said:


> Thanks for the input. Challenge Accepted
> 
> Heater can boil your tank in an hour - only if i set my heater crazy high on purpose, but why would I do that?


He means when a heater sticks on the "on position" as the switch inside of it melts and fuses (as many if not _most_ will inevitably do -- _most especially the one you have_), _*THEN*_ it will boil your tank in an hour.


----------



## altcharacter

I'm pretty sure that wavemaker only works with the evolution line. The regular koralia line have a tendancy to "click" when turned on and can also turn on in reverse


----------



## Steel_Wind

altcharacter said:


> I'm pretty sure that wavemaker only works with the evolution line. The regular koralia line have a tendancy to "click" when turned on and can also turn on in reverse


No it works with their whole line (and other mftrs for that matter). But* yes*, if you are trying to use it to control really short alternating blasts, the clicking is going to occur often and drive you crazy -- and with that many on and offs - the pump starting in a reverse position is likely to occur as well.

My plan was to use it on the 6 hours cycle for a more tidal effect, assuming I don't just leave it in the box and use a RKL to do that for me (which is likely).

Sorry for the threadjack!


----------



## sig

10G;355945
Lights can boil your tank in an hour - negative said:


> you can, but don't do it, until you do not want to have dirty pond with hairy algae
> 
> *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 10G

adfsdfsdfsdfsdf


----------



## 10G

azdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdf


----------



## altcharacter

I like the look of that planted tank! That is some serious skill to keep a tank like that and I hope your nano SW turns out as well.

Are you keeping the bottom bare on the SW?


----------



## Flexin5

Looks like a great start! like alcharacter said i had a stocked 10gallon. it was great and it was my first fish tank, it kinda crashed when i had to move it in the middle of winter.

only advice i can give is that you need to keep up on the top off's, i did twice a day, and it was annoying..lol

a AC110 would be a good idea, not only to add a bit more water volume, but you can also stash alot of stuff in there. i had a sponge, a big bag of chemi-pure elite (imo on a small tank this is a good idea to keep things stable, can get expensive tho because you have to change it out every 2-3months, i did every 2) and a API phosphate sponge - i needed that probably because i was getting my RODI from big al's at the time. i also grew chaeto in there too and ran a surface skimmer attachment too. aside from that a 2.5gallon water change a week and nothing else.


----------



## 10G

asdfadfsdfsdfsdf


----------



## 10G

asdfasdfsdfsdfsdf


----------



## 10G

adfsdfsdfsdfsdf


----------



## Kimchi24

10G said:


> I didn't forget man, I updated it, checkout my first post.


nice, mate! It isn't all that pricey. the lights were only 25 each? Are they like LEDS?


----------



## 10G

asdfasdfsdfsdf


----------



## 10G

adsfsdfsdf


----------



## aprilspink

I like the way your have stacked your rocks. I just started my 20g nano FOWLR this week. I havent really aquascaped it yet. Any tips on how to get my rocks all fit together like that?


----------



## 10G

dfsafsadfasdf


----------



## 10G

sdfsadfsadfasdfsadf


----------



## FishHobby

Its a Aqua illuminations sol super blue


----------



## 10G

asdasdfsdfsdf


----------



## wtac

1. Stomatella snail: Harmless
2. Feather Duster: Harmless
3. Aiptasia: Pest anemone. Will grow out of control if you "broadcast feed" your corals. "Nuke" it ASAP, IMHO/E

Either get a commercially made "Aiptasia control" product, ie, Aiptasia-X, Joes juice, etc or make a loose paste from Kalk/Kalkwasser powder and draw into a syringe. Shut the pumps off for ~5mins until the water is still and gently squirt out the kalk paste/product onto and over the area that the aiptasia is located.

There are other methods like using hot lemon juice/vinegar and an insulin needle (20-24ga needle works well) to inject down into the oral cavity.


----------



## 10G

asdasdasdasdasdasd


----------



## 10G

asdsadfsadfsadfsadfasdfasdf


----------



## 10G

asdfasdfsadfasdfsadfsadf


----------



## 10G

asdadfsadfasdfsadf


----------



## kamal

One is more than enough two will be too much flow in a 10g imo

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## 10G

adsfsadfsadvsadvsadvsadv


----------



## 10G

adfsdfasdfasdfasdf


----------



## 10G

adsdfsdfsadfasdfasdf


----------



## altcharacter

very nice lights. Perfect for the 10g!

A CUC for a 10g is very simplistic and easy to maintain. All you'll really need is a few snails and possibly one hermit or a emerald.


----------



## Flexin5

coming along nicely!


----------



## 10G

asdfsadfsadfsadfasdfsadf


----------



## 10G

asdfsdfsadfsadfasdfsadf


----------



## altcharacter

I know it sounds crazy but right now there is nothing to clean up. You could put a clean up crew in there but if there is nothing for them to munch on they will just die of starvation. You're running a bare bottom tank so that leaves Nassarius snails out of the question and you don't have any real livestock to feed so that would leave the hermits and crabs out of the question.

You could always get a few cerith or astria snails to clean the glass...


----------



## 10G

asdfsdfasdfasdfasdf


----------



## 10G

sdfsadfasdfasdfsadfsadfsadf


----------



## 10G

asdfsdfsadfsadfsadf


----------



## 10G

dsafsdfasdfsadfsadfsadf


----------



## 10G

asdfsdafsadfsadfasdf


----------



## 10G

dsafsdfasdfsadfsadf


----------



## 10G

sadfsadfsadfsadf


----------



## 10G

sadfsfasdfasdf


----------



## 10G

asddfsdfasdfsadf


----------



## 10G

adsfsdfsadfsadf


----------



## 10G

asfsdfsadf


----------



## 10G

adsdfsdfasdfsadfsadfsadf


----------



## 10G

asdfcsdfsadfsadfsadf


----------



## 10G

asdfsdfasdfsadfsadf


----------



## 10G

asdfsdfsadfsadf


----------



## kamal

looks really nice, really starting to come together.


----------



## MPreston

*Nice*

Nice set up. 
I like the journey- tagging along!


----------



## 10G

dasfsdfsadfasdf


----------



## 10G

assfsdfsadfsadf


----------



## des

That Aquatop power filter is neat. I could probably use something like that on my QT. 

Is it easy to order a new UV bulb, filter pads, etc.? 

By the way, I've been tagging along. Great progress and you continue to surprise and impress.


----------



## 10G

dfsdafasdfsd


----------



## 10G

safdsdffsadfsadfsadf


----------



## 10G

asdfsdfsadfsadfsadfsadfsadfsadfsadf


----------



## Zidartha

This thread need to be closed! It's giving way too many people a salty itch. lol. Nice work. Tagging along...


----------



## 10G

follow me @ nano-reef.com

progress updates moved to a diff forum folks, link to other forum will be posted shortly, stay tuned yall


----------



## Steel_Wind

So you get into a public snit with a solid supporter of GTAA and a guy who has consistently provided excellent service to GTAA members, your public rants get deleted by a moderator -- you CONTINUE to post negatively -- and when you don't like the fact that a thread got moved and life does not unspool the way you want, you then delete all of your posts here and invite us to follow you on another forum?

I'll get right on that.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

Steel_Wind said:


> So you get into a public snit with a solid supporter of GTAA and a guy who has consistently provided excellent service to GTAA members, your public rants get deleted by a moderator -- you CONTINUE to post negatively -- and when you don't like the fact that a thread got moved and life does not unspool the way you want, you then delete all of your posts here and invite us to follow you on another forum?
> 
> I'll get right on that.


Aw man did i miss it? I wanted to see a forum argument 

Anyone have a screenshot or happen to explain????


----------

